# Officer Down: William "Billy" Moss, Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/12/2005

*Ohio off-duty officer killed in motorcycle crash*

*Officer Down: William "Billy" Moss, Jr.* - [Geneva-on-the-Lake, Ohio]

*Biographical Info*

*Age: *36

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Officer Moss was killed in an off-duty motorcycle accident.

*Date of Incident:* September 11, 2005

It is with deep regrets that officer William "Billy" Moss, Jr from the Geneva-on-the-Lake Police Department was killed in a motorcycle accident on Sunday, September 11, 2005.

Calling hours for the officer will be held on Tuesday, September 13, 2005 from 6-9 pm at Walkers Funeral Home Located at 828 Sherman St. Geneva Ohio. Phone # 440-466-1108.

Services will be held on Wednesday, September 14, 2005 at 1pm at Walkers Funeral Home with a short procession to the Evergreen Cemetery.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

my names joe moss (little joe) kist wanna say thanks for ths who have put this up here for my dad he was my best freind an everything to me all his freinds have been the true family my dad always said ya'll where


----------

